# Nidecker Helios Focus Boa, ThirtyTwo TM-2, Ride Deadbolts or ?



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Check out Vans boots, Infuse and Verse, Infuse is tradional lace with boa on the ankle lockdown, Verse is their back country boot, double boa, stiff tongue, also includes tongue stiffeners and an X brace you can add to liner around ankle so you can get more days out of the boots once the liner breaks down. I picked up the Verse this year and like them for the most part.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

What size boot are you? There are a few pretty solid closeouts still around from prior season stuff. I just scored a set of TM3's for under 300 and I've seen 1-3 year old TM2's for 150-180.


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm between 28 and 28.5 on mondo, so usually fit a 10.5 or up/down a half size depending on fit. Though, my current boots are actually 11.5 and I was professionally fit for them (they fit like a glove, I guess old Salomons run small).

I found a pair of last years TM2s in my size for 220. 150-180 would be a no brainer for me in TM2s... I would just stop looking and buy those. I'm somewhat partial to traditional laces, but am willing to go BOA if it's a 2 dial system. My feet are narrower, with skinny ankles.

Where are you finding these TM2s for 150-180?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

enator said:


> I'm looking to get a stiffer flex boot to pair with a Jones Ultra Mountain Twin. My current boots are pretty sold old Salomon Solice boots and are starting to feel way too flexy.
> 
> I've found great deals on last years Nidecker Helios Focus Boa, and ThirtyTwo TM-2 boots. I've also found a pretty solid deal on a pair of Ride deadbolts. I know nothing about the Nidecker boots, but they're rated as the stiffest of the three, with the ThirtyTwo TM-2s and Ride Deadbolts looking to be similar in flex. I would probably go with the ThirtyTwos because I think I prefer the simplicity of a traditional lacing system.
> 
> Any other recommendations?


Definitely go for the Nidecker boots.

I've had 2 pair of 32 Primes & they both turned to shit.
You couldn't pay me to ride 32's anymore.

I have a pair of Flow Hylites that after 200+ days I'm still riding & they are stiffer than all the other boots I have.
They're showing their age but after that many days one would expect that.
But they don't look that bad really, all the seems are still intact just some minor fraying.
The soles are starting to wear thin though, but could prolly still get 100 days out of them.

I still buy about 10 pairs of boots every year, try them all @ least a few days, but after only a few days they either start going mushy or start falling apart.

I'm constantly searching for a new pair of any of the high end old flow boots or now the new nidecker ones.
There's only one store amongst the dozens around here that sell them, so there just isn't many FLOWting  around.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Definitely go for the Nidecker boots.
> 
> I've had 2 pair of 32 Primes & they both turned to shit.
> You couldn't pay me to ride 32's anymore.
> ...



The reason I oroginally bought my FLOW boots was reading that Argo had a pair that were still stiff after an obscene amount of days on em.

Argo is like 8 foot 3 & close to 700lbs, who just happens to live on the side of a mtn & rides over 400 days a year.
Now if those boots can withstand that kind of punishment, I want to try those boots.

The rest is history.......


TT


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

timmytard said:


> The reason I oroginally bought my FLOW boots was reading that Argo had a pair that were still stiff after an obscene amount of days on em.
> 
> Argo is like 8 foot 3 & close to 700lbs, who just happens to live on the side of a mtn & rides over 400 days a year.
> Now if those boots can withstand that kind of punishment, I want to try those boots.
> ...


lol nice, yeah i just can't find anything about the Nidecker's online ... minimal reviews, and one of them says they can't get their heel held tightly in the boot, which is worse case scenario in my mind.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

enator said:


> I'm between 28 and 28.5 on mondo, so usually fit a 10.5 or up/down a half size depending on fit. Though, my current boots are actually 11.5 and I was professionally fit for them (they fit like a glove, I guess old Salomons run small).
> 
> I found a pair of last years TM2s in my size for 220. 150-180 would be a no brainer for me in TM2s... I would just stop looking and buy those. I'm somewhat partial to traditional laces, but am willing to go BOA if it's a 2 dial system. My feet are narrower, with skinny ankles.
> 
> Where are you finding these TM2s for 150-180?


NOS on ebay. 

I found a close out from last year on my size for 180 at a local store. 

I ended up buying these, but don't think they have your size. 









thirtytwo TM-Three Snowboard Boots 2021


Read or share reviews of the thirtytwo TM-Three Snowboard Boots 2021 or shop similar Boots




www.evo.com


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Nidecker bought Flow 18 months ago so try looking for Flow Helios reviews. That's why you are getting the Flow recommendations.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

enator said:


> lol nice, yeah i just can't find anything about the Nidecker's online ... minimal reviews, and one of them says they can't get their heel held tightly in the boot, which is worse case scenario in my mind.


Nidecker are Flow. I'm sure I've seen Wiredsport recommend the Talon for people with narrow heels; no idea about the Helios but it might be worth asking him. I wouldn't take any notice of reviews mentioning heel lift unless the reviewer included photos of their feet being measured...


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

Interesting - I did find a bunch of reviews when searching for Flow Helios reviews. Looks like the 2019's are a little stiffer and heavier, and some people are complaining that the liner isn't removeable, but I don't think I've ever removed a liner from my boots. The only other negative comment was that the BOA laces are angled in a way that can cause the boots to 'open' when walking. They seem like a good deal at $240, but I'll have to get over the BOA thing if I buy them ... I've always ridden traditional laces.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the liner is removable.


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> I'm pretty sure the liner is removable.


I'll have to call evo to confirm... but i think i'm going to go with the Nideckers.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

A lot of folks loosen up the boas when not riding, so for walking etc. So may not be as big of an issue


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

I stopped by a local shop during lunch today to see what they had, and really glad I did. I put on a pair of 2019 Burton Ions in 10.5 and they were just too snug... put on an 11 and they fit great (toes just touching the front, pulling away when leaning forward). I'm going to try on a pair of K2s Enders at another place tonight (probably not stiff enough), but the Ions were a pretty good deal at 350. May just grab those even though they were totally off my radar. 

Though, if I'm blowing $350, I'm half thinking I may as well get the Thirtytwo TM-2 XLTs and just go all out stiff.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

enator said:


> I stopped by a local shop during lunch today to see what they had, and really glad I did. I put on a pair of 2019 Burton Ions in 10.5 and they were just too snug... put on an 11 and they fit great (toes just touching the front, pulling away when leaning forward). I'm going to try on a pair of K2s Enders at another place tonight (probably not stiff enough), but the Ions were a pretty good deal at 350. May just grab those even though they were totally off my radar.
> 
> Though, if I'm blowing $350, I'm half thinking I may as well get the Thirtytwo TM-2 XLTs and just go all out stiff.


Except neither of those are stiff & the 32's will fall apart in 30 days or less, not calendar days but days riding.
You'll see.


TT


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

timmytard said:


> Except neither of those are stiff & the 32's will fall apart in 30 days or less, not calendar days but days riding.
> You'll see.
> 
> 
> TT


Man, I hope not.

Went with the Burton Ions, $330 total. I'm happy - they felt pretty stiff, but loose enough to be enjoyable when not riding at 100%. I think Burton has them correctly pegged at an 8 on the stiffness scale. Fit was probably off by a half size, an 11 fit me better than a 10.5 which is where they should fit mondo-wise. The 10.5 was curling my toes, felt like I was hitting the front of the boot a bit too. I do wish they had traditional laces, but have to admit the speed laces are really fucking convenient and were able to adjust to fit my foot well.

Edit: if it helps anyone else, my street shoe size is a 11.5, so I went down a size in the Ions vs street shoe size, but my mondo point measurement is 28.5 which should put me in 10.5 boots. Bigger fitting boots seemed to fit me in a 10.5, smaller fitting boots an 11 was better and supposedly the Ion liner won't pack out too much.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You really have had bad luck with 32 boots eh?

My first experience wasn't great... Hoping take two is better. I think I got a dud set from what folks here are saying.

I've talked to folks that get 80-100 days on TM2s and get 120+ days on TM3s.


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

I do have to say the TM-3s were pretty rad and felt bomb proof. Though, they were just under the stiffness level I'm looking for. If they were from like 6-8 or 6-9 with the inserts vs 4-6, they would have been the boots I grabbed. 

Fit was a little odd on them too btw. I felt like I should have gone with an 11.5 bc the liner isn't supposed to pack out like at all and an 11 had me just barely curling my toes over. While in the TM-2s a 10.5 felt totally doable.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

TM2's XLT's have been pretty reliable for me, and they maintain their stiffness fairly well. I don't think I've ever been able to get close to 100 days on boots without something breaking regardless of brand, but TM2's I've gotten 50+ days easily. I've had problems with K2's when the stitching that holds the boa cable on top of the foot came loose and the boa ratchet started slipping (not K2's fault, but still), Salomon's speed lace cleats lose grip after a while or break (nice that they're easily replaceable), Burton speed lace stitching also has come loose/broken.

I like that traditional laces and grommets can be repaired at any old cobbler. Might not be pretty but no boots are after 50+ days.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I sized down to an 8 for the TM3s from an 8.5 in the the TM2s. Feels good so far. I might need to add a bit of foam to the left liner at the toes because on the third day with the boots my big toe turned all sorts of pretty colors... I only rode for 2hrs vs 5-6 on day 1&2 at not sure what gives. I figure that a little more foam at the toe between the liner and boot might take up the hair of room that could be causing toe bang. 

That or I just didn't tie my laces well. With laces I've found that things work best if I tie them loosely and then tighten them up after walking around for a little bit when my feet sink in.


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

Interesting. Were your TM2s too big? Were your boots maybe too tight or not tight enough? With that much movement it sounds like the liner might have been moving... maybe? I dunno, I couldn't imagine my toes bashing the front of my boots.


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

Are you slamming your heels back into the boots before you cinch your heel down? On my old traditional laced boots I always left the toes a little looser, tight by midfoot and crossed the laces over my ankle before tying up the top of the boot. Not sure if that'll help with the TM3, but the cross over the ankle seemed to help keep things tight all day.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

enator said:


> Are you slamming your heels back into the boots before you cinch your heel down? On my old traditional laced boots I always left the toes a little looser, tight by midfoot and crossed the laces over my ankle before tying up the top of the boot. Not sure if that'll help with the TM3, but the cross over the ankle seemed to help keep things tight all day.


I didn't slam my foot back like crazy that day, but I cross the laces in multiple places to take up some length as well. 

I'm using a heel lift to settle into the heel cup better, but I'm wondering if that makes the boots too long in effect.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

drblast said:


> TM2's XLT's have been pretty reliable for me, and they maintain their stiffness fairly well. I don't think I've ever been able to get close to 100 days on boots without something breaking regardless of brand,


Can backup this. 
My TM2 XLT have now 70 days on them, of which many were bootpacking and climbing with crampons, and they look as new and are still as stiff as I want them. Most durable and flex-lasting boot I ever had.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

enator said:


> My feet are narrower, with skinny ankles.


For skinny ankles, I'd look into Ride Insano. 

Btw: if your toes barely touch the liner in a out of the box boot, the size us too big. Liners will break in and soon you slip around and ankles get even less hold. Get the proper mondo size. They will feel tight the first days. But soon they fit well.


----------



## enator (Jan 2, 2020)

neni said:


> For skinny ankles, I'd look into Ride Insano.
> 
> Btw: if your toes barely touch the liner in a out of the box boot, the size us too big. Liners will break in and soon you slip around and ankles get even less hold. Get the proper mondo size. They will feel tight the first days. But soon they fit well.


I went with the Burton Ions in size 11. My mondo size is 28.5, which would be a 10.5, but the 10.5 Ions were way too tight when I tried them on. I could feel my toes hitting the front of the boot a bit, and my toes were curling over. 11s felt great, my toes are touching the liner when leaning forward etc, and they felt great riding three days in a row recently. 

The Burton Ions I got are 2018s so I got a good deal on them, and I couldn't be happier. They don't actually ride ultra stiff... I would say a 7/10, but they're very responsive and comfortable. I'm actually fan of the quick lace system as well. I was able to tie my boots in the morning and leave them tied all day, even through lunch. Highly recommend.


----------

